# Word of the Day:  Figment



## Ruthanne (Oct 10, 2020)

*a thing that someone believes to be real but that exists only in their imagination.
"it really was Ross and not a figment of her overheated imagination"*


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 10, 2020)

Believe me when I tell you this, as it is NOT a figment of my imagination... I am pooped and ready for bed!

Good night Ruthanne.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 10, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Believe me when I tell you this, as it is NOT a figment of my imagination... I am pooped and ready for bed!
> 
> Good night Ruthanne.


Good nite.


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 10, 2020)

An experience thought to be real but actually imagined is a figment of one's imagination


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 10, 2020)

I wonder if a dream is a figment of one's imagination...I tend to think so but many may not think so.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 11, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I wonder if a dream is a figment of one's imagination...I tend to think so but many may not think so.


I think so.


----------



## debodun (Oct 11, 2020)




----------

